# Friday Pics



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

OK folks I'm a few minutes early but I wanted to post a few wildlife photos from my recent excursions and I'm not sure if I'll have time tomorrow. Most I took on a hunt on a beautiful ranch near my home last week. See how many species you can name correctly!!!!!! Take Care, Baker


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Only one from Texas looks like the buck in the last picture. lol


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

are you sure you didn't stumble onto natural bridge wildlife park?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

nice photos Bev


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

They look good, I see a few wall hangers there...


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Brown trout I caught recently in Missouri. Caught on fly and 2.5# test line.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1. Merry Christmas too us, Santa showed up early.
2. Start to my new Frog sticker.
3. New Backup


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pics*

1. From Flagstaff, AZ 2 weeks ago.
2. Sedona, AZ 
3-5. Camping at Lake Sam Rayburn Thanksgiving weekend
6. Thanksgiving morning sunrise from my back porch
7-9. My baby at Lamar Cardinal Stadium cheering at the pee- wee Superbowl


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Austin*

Downtown Austin.

BB


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

One of the most PIA jobs I have done in my shop LQ buildout so far. 
BEHR concrete paint from HD. Acid etched it first, then primered, then 2 coats of paint. The pain was the acid etching. 

I dumped the acid mixture onto the floor, scrubbed it with a small broom, and then had to rinse. I used a shop vac to suck up all the acid/water mixture. I rinsed it 5 times, and I bet I dumped out the shop vac 10 times. My back was killing me.

It turned out nice though.....I think. It dried quite a bit darker & duller, which I like.

1. Primer
2&3 Painting
4. the boy showing off the throne. You can see how the floor turned out.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Made some links this week outta the deer and hogs we shot in hill country

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tuesday's December 2013 full moon. Called a "Cold Moon".


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

yep!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

My friend lost his sole...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My babies
Santa in El Lago throwing candy to the kids
Paige when she was 5 surfing (will be 7 next month)
This pic cracks me up!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

#istandwithphil


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Took my kiddo on the polar express. Then a little hunting the next day.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, Puppy pics. One of their mother, Honey.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Melon said:


> Only one from Texas looks like the buck in the last picture. lol


I'm thinking the Deterring Ranch?


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

Last night's sunset down at Reeds Beach
Dan w/ his striped bass
The new teaser we're launching today


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

*My Unvoluntary Trip To Buffalo Freakin NY*

The Frozen tundra.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Knot Kidding said:


> I'm thinking the Deterring Ranch?


 No sir not the Deterring Ranch. I don't know where that is. This was the Ox ranch near my home!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Got the boat cleaned and Jo Jo


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

*Casper Wy*

4 degrees 6" of snow and windchills -1. Texas boy ready to go home.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Two of my grandkids with Santa @ Bass Pro Shop

My sisters cocker spaniel Moses in the Christmas spirit as well...


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

FRIDAY PICS is my favorite on 2 cool...yall might have seen some these already but thought I would be a part of these pics


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Cypress jaws said:


> FRIDAY PICS is my favorite on 2 cool...yall might have seen some these already but thought I would be a part of these pics


That's still the finest stringer of trout I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> OK, Puppy pics. One of their mother, Honey.


AH the beanerschnitzel's! if i didnt have 4 dogs i might see about getting one but its gettin kinda crowded around my house as it is!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> No sir not the Deterring Ranch. I don't know where that is. This was the Ox ranch near my home!!


Deterring Ranch is in Leakey.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska*

Almost forgot about pics from my wife's camera.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

TroutOut said:


> The Frozen tundra.


Brrrrr, it always snows in Buffalo. Brrrrr.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My good friend Baytownboy has these incredible pics.From many years ago.With permission tks Doyle.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My best deer.
Coming to the horns.
Food plot boss.
Midget fight.
Quail.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^Congrats on an awesome whitetail!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

A few pics from the boat parade get together last weekend. My nighttime photo skills are sadly lacking. Sorry.

A couple of the boats.

Daddy and I

My handsome men - hubby, son and grandson

My sweet Momma 

Wish I'd have had our family group pic for our Christmas cards


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

One from Vegas.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

In Dickinson bay coming back from the shipyard last week.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

1) Wife's office Christmas party
2) Took daughter's boyfriend duck hunting last weekend
3) Bo doing what he loves
4) More Bo
5) Went to The Nutcracker at the Wortham on Tues. w/ wife & kids


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is Missy.......she's on a quest to take over the house.



here's what it looks like when the elementry school takes to the streets to sing Christmas carols.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Dad peacefully passed away last Friday morning. He told me a couple of years ago he was going to make it to 90 and he is just a few days shy of that. Dad also chose to be cremated without any services - he said when I'm done - that's it, so we will be honoring his wishes. He did say he wanted a big party for his 90th, and the family will proceed as planned. Dad was a WWII veteran, and we recently found out he was a police officer during that time. I didn't like him very much when I was growing up, but I grew up to be just like him. Once I got out of my "miss know it all years" we managed to do a lot of fighing together. RIP ol'man. 

1. Dad showing off his prizes . . . 
2. One of Dad's last fishing trips
3. Dad about working on those tractors
4. What do you do on a day of mourning . . . you smoke!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Dad peacefully passed away last Friday morning. He told me a couple of years ago he was going to make it to 90 and he is just a few days shy of that. Dad also chose to be cremated without any services - he said when I'm done - that's it, so we will be honoring his wishes. He did say he wanted a big party for his 90th, and the family will proceed as planned. Dad was a WWII veteran, and we recently found out he was a police officer during that time. I didn't like him very much when I was growing up, but I grew up to be just like him. Once I got out of my "miss know it all years" we managed to do a lot of fighing together. RIP ol'man.
> 
> 1. Dad showing off his prizes . . .
> 2. One of Dad's last fishing trips
> ...


Sorry to hear about your dad Angela. He got more years than most of us will see. RIP


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

spirit said:


> A few pics from the boat parade get together last weekend. My nighttime photo skills are sadly lacking. Sorry.
> 
> A couple of the boats.
> 
> ...


 Great pictures - I always say it's not a true family picture unless the dog is in there somewhere.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mick R. said:


> Great pictures - I always say it's not a true family picture unless the dog is in there somewhere.


Thanks. Its not a family portrait without all the members of the family.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Classic


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mr. Wilkins that's one of the best pictures I have seen LOL!

TH


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Classic


Says I must spread green around, oh well, its the thought that counts, right? lol


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

spirit said:


> Says I must spread green around, oh well, its the thought that counts, right? lol


x2...lol!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*One must be starving by now...*

End of the year blowout...

BIGOS - Polish Hunters stew. Venison , HANGER steak, Smoke Keibasa etc braised in 3 stages with 2 red type wines n venison broth. Cant get no better.

OYSTER Pizzza - By Daughter request

Oyster Rocka-Dave also by Daughter request #2 out of same sack

Some of my last slabs of east coast striped bass Fire roasted - Tomato Mint Roasted relish Threw in a few Lobstah Tails with a Green Onion Ginger dipping sauce

Grilled Fennel Mint Orange Salad

Rockin Plate


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

This is the pic that really, more aptly, represents our family.  Baby trying to jump down, Jared wrestling her, Harley entranced by the dog ... and the rest of us trying to stay posed with glowing eyes from the flash. I love this picture!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> End of the year blowout...
> 
> *Grilled Fennel* Mint Orange Salad


I had to double take on this one.......my disclexia got the best of me.

Thought it said "Grennel"......LOL

BTW, that stew looks legit!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Best dam enchiladas you'll ever put in your pie hole ! 

Casa de Caballo


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Best dam enchiladas you'll ever put in your pie hole !
> 
> Casa de Caballo


where is this at bocephus ?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

You can thank me later....

http://lacasadelcaballo.com/


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> Best dam enchiladas you'll ever put in your pie hole !
> 
> Casa de Caballo


Looks delicious bro....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> You can thank me later....
> 
> http://lacasadelcaballo.com/


The smoked brisket ain't too bad either. I need to try those enchilada's next time.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Melon said:


> Only one from Texas looks like the buck in the last picture. lol


The one in the second pic with the Mickey Mouse ears looks like a Sambar Deer. AKA Sandbar Deer.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Almost forgot to post this one...

My wife and I at our dealerships Christmas party.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

Hot dogs wrapped in ground beef
then wrapped in bacon


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm sorry for your loss Angela.

TH


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*A few off the bucket list...*

Honored to play Santa at a State Park fundraiser last weekend. Lemme tell ya, those suits are HOT!

Finally got up close with The OM Weinermobile Mobile!

...and a bonus pic of the trail head of the Stephen F. Austin State Park Nature Trail


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

This deer was killed by a roadhunter yesterday morning 
.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Looks like a young Sika, do you get a lot of road hunters up there Rio?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> You can thank me later....
> 
> http://lacasadelcaballo.com/


You do realize that 'caballo' is spanish for 'horse' don't ya,Bo ???...:biggrin:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> OK, Puppy pics. One of their mother, Honey.


man them puppys are awesome looking we have 3 weenie dogs ones a double dapple very cool dogs!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> You do realize that 'caballo' is spanish for 'horse' don't ya,Bo ???...:biggrin:


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

yea ... theyre getting worse


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Deer Stand last week she was falling asleep..








Take from someone who was always to busy to do the "real things" they are only kids for a few short years!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

